# Kriege Gentoo (besser gesagt Grub) nicht dazu zu booten?

## Stebs

Hi, bin ein Neuling und wollte schon lange Gentoo ausprobieren. Habs per Knoppix-Cd gemacht und demzufolge zuerst dieser: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3 und dann der Standard Doku gefolgt. (eigentlich aufs Wort)

Ging eigentlich alles ohne Probleme oder Fehlermeldungen.

Hab den "development-sources" Kernel genommen, also 2.6.4-rc1.

War eine Stage3 Installation auf einem Nforce2 Board (XP3200+ 1GB Ram), hab sogar im Kernel den richtigen Netzwerktreiber (forcedeth) und Soundtreiber gefunden. Einziges extra war dass ich keine /boot Partition will/haben kann, da ich schon 4 primäre Partitionen habe:

hda1=ntfs mit xp, hda2=ext3 wo Gentoo drauf soll, hda3=swap (noch von ner Knoppix HD-Install), hda4=Extended; als logische noch: hda5= ntfs logische Patition mit Windows Daten, hda6= fat32 gemischtes.

Also wollte ich die boot Sachen mit auf hda2.

Hab dann grub auch entsprechend konfiguriert (denke ich) aber beim Neustart kam dann gar nix ausser WindowsXP das normal bootete (wenigstens ist damit nix passiert).

Also: Warum tut Grub nicht beim booten arbeiten?

-Und welche Dateien/Configs soll ich euch zeigen?

PS. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es so aus als wenn auf hda2 schon ne Menge von dem richtigen Zeug rum liegt... 

PPS. Danke schon im voraus!

----------

## crocodille

Hi,

poste mal deine /boot/grub/grub.conf

Dann sollte man dir weiterhelfen können.

----------

## Kraymer

 *Stebs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also: Warum tut Grub nicht beim booten arbeiten?
> 
> -Und welche Dateien/Configs soll ich euch zeigen?

 

Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, die grub.conf zu posten..

Ich würde mal nachschauen, ob der 'Bootable'-Flag auf hda2 gesetzt ist. Wird gern mal vergessen, und ich bin jetzt gar nicht sicher, ob's in der Doku steht (obwohl.. müßte eigentlich)..

Sebastian

----------

## Stebs

Hi, danke für die Antworten.

Die Bootable Flag war tatsächlich nicht gesetzt!

Hab das nun gemacht doch leider ist von Grub immer noch nichts zu sehen. Hatte den Teil mit dem Partitionieren komplett übersprungen da ich Gentoo über ein installiertes "HD"-Knoppix installiert hab (lediglich neu formatiert mit mke2fs -j) und mir gedacht dass mit den beiden  ext3 und swap Partitionen noch alles in Ordnung ist. Jetzt fällt mir erst ein dass ich per dd den Bootsektor von Knoppix in die Windowspartition geschmissen hatte und den Windows-Bootmanager benutzt hatte...

Nun sind also hda1 und hda2 als bootable gesetzt, korrekt so? (mmpf das wusste ich doch auch alles mal...)

Hier nun die grub.conf:

default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.4-rc1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda2

#

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

Und auch mal ls-l Ausgabe von /boot (auf hda2):

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2004-03-18 16:45 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        26935 2004-03-18 19:50 config-2.6.4-rc1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2004-03-19 02:17 grub

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1979221 2004-03-18 19:48 kernel-2.6.4-rc1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        27039 2004-03-18 19:50 stebs.kernel.config

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       948190 2004-03-18 19:49 System.map-2.6.4-rc1

Und /boot/grub:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7616 2004-03-19 02:00 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7248 2004-03-19 02:00 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6688 2004-03-19 02:00 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          196 2004-03-19 02:17 grub.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1256 2004-03-19 02:00 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8224 2004-03-19 02:00 jfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6880 2004-03-19 02:00 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9088 2004-03-19 02:00 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        33856 2004-03-19 02:00 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          512 2004-03-19 02:00 stage1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       104000 2004-03-19 02:00 stage2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6336 2004-03-19 02:00 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9160 2004-03-19 02:00 xfs_stage1_5

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## Stebs

Sehe gerade dass es Unterschiede in den Dokus gibt:

In der deutschen nach der ich mich gerichtet hab:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 5: grub.conf für Nich-genkernel Benutzer
> 
> # Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Und in der englischen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code Listing 5: grub.conf for non-genkernel users
> 
> # Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.
> ...

 

Und in der grub.conf.sample steht noch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # For booting Windows NT or Windows95
> 
> title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu
> ...

 

Nicht dass es damit zu tun hat?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Vergiß mal einen Moment die grub.conf.

Wenn grub schon nicht geladen wird, heißt es, er scheitn nicht im MBR zu sein (was du offenbar willst), es sei denn, du packst grub ins Windows startmenü (ja das geht auch *g*).

Sprich: Hast du grub auch mal installiert ?

----------

## rockhead

in der alternativen anleitung fehlt offenbar die installation von grub in den bootsektor.

die schritte findest du in http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=9

unter "Befehlsauflistung 3: Installieren von GRUB im MBR"

----------

## Stebs

Grub ins Windows Sartmenü? Wie geht das denn? - Wobei ich aber nicht sicher bin ob das für mich Vorteile hat, aber wenn ich es anders nicht schaffe..

Also bei der Alternativen Anleitung steht ja nur folgendes für Knoppix:

sudo passwd root

su root

usermod -d /root -m root

exit

su root

Dann geht es mit der normalen Doku weiter, was später noch ersetzt werden sollte:

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

Ansonsten steht da ja nix und ich bin der normalen Anleitung gefolgt, d.h. 

....

(nach anderen Schritten) 

....

emerge grub

grub

grub> root (hd0,1)          (Angabe wo sich Ihre /boot Partition befindet)

grub> setup (hd0,1)           (Installiere GRUB im MBR)

grub> quit                  (Verlasse die GRUB Shell)

hab ich schon gemacht (hoffe mich micht verschrieben zu haben), wollte Grub am Anfang auf hda2 drauftun (deshalb rote 1) da ich möglichst nix an der "wichtigen" restlichen Installation verändern wollte. Als daraufhin Grub nicht startete, hab ich zuerst oben genannte "Knoppix"-Befehle wieder ausgeführt (aber ohne mount proc), dann

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

(da kam übrigends eine andere Meldung, glaub irgendas mit flushing...(auf jedenfall sah es nicht nach einer Fehlermeldung aus)

source /etc/profile

Und dann wieder 

grub

grub> root (hd0,1)          (Angabe wo sich Ihre /boot Partition befindet)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Installiere GRUB im MBR)

grub> quit                  (Verlasse die GRUB Shell)

War das der falsche Weg Grub nochmal zu installieren, bzw. hab ich da was vergessen oder was zu viel?

Wäre ja unwarscheinlich dass ich mich 2x bei der Grub-Installation vertippt hätte, aber man weiss ja nie...

Hoffe jemand von euch weiss den korrekten oder einfachen Weg die Grub-Installation im nachhinein nochmal zu versuchen.

----------

## Kraymer

 *Stebs wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ...

 Also aus dem Teil von wegen Knoppix, den Du da gemacht hast, bin ich nicht recht schlau geworden. Die Bedienung von grub ist prinzipiell richtig, aber:

Ich frage mich, was Du jetzt auf hda2 drauf hast.. Es ist wohl Deine root-Partition, oder? (nehm ich mal an, weil Du sie chrootest). Sollte das der Fall sein, wird sie nicht gleichzeitig Deine Bootpartition sein können. 

Mit root (hd0,1)  gibst Du also grub Deine root-Partition, und das macht keinen Sinn. Bist Du Dir im Klaren darüber, daß die Bezeichner von Partitionen bei grub bei 0 anfangen? (hd0,1)=hda2 ! 

Wenn /boot bei Dir auf hda1 liegt, mußt Du grub root(hda0,0) geben.

----------

## Stebs

 *smash032 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also aus dem Teil von wegen Knoppix, den Du da gemacht hast, bin ich nicht recht schlau geworden.

 

Ich auch nicht so recht, Knoppix scheint da Unterschiede zur Gentoo Live-Cd aufzuweisen. Bin eben einfach nur der Anleitung gefolgt.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Bedienung von grub ist prinzipiell richtig, aber:
> 
> Ich frage mich, was Du jetzt auf hda2 drauf hast.. Es ist wohl Deine root-Partition, oder? (nehm ich mal an, weil Du sie chrootest). Sollte das der Fall sein, wird sie nicht gleichzeitig Deine Bootpartition sein können.

 

Ja, hda2 ist meine root-Partition und soll AUCH meine Bootpartition werden da ich keine zusätzliche primäre Partition mehr anlegen kann (siehe meinen 1. Post oben). Nachdem was ich gelesen habe sollte das kein grosses Problem sein, ist nur eine Frage der Sicherheit. Schliesslich brauchen ja auch alle anderen Linux-Distris keine extra Boot-Partition.

 *Quote:*   

> Bist Du Dir im Klaren darüber, daß die Bezeichner von Partitionen bei grub bei 0 anfangen? (hd0,1)=hda2 ! 

 

Jepp, wie gesagt der /boot Ordner (ls ausgabe siehe irgendwo oben) liegt auf hda2 ebenso wie der Rest...

----------

## UTgamer

Ich kann mir da etwas vorstellen, kontrolliere doch einmal im BIOS ob dort ein Virenschutz aktiviert ist!

Wenn ja, wirst du den MBR nie ändern können.

----------

## Tuxx

Naja habe die install auch geschafft aber Grub hat meine Nerven letztendlich zerfetzt und ich habe die hd formatiert *gg* , was nicht heissen soll das ich nicht versuchen werde Gentoo nochmals zu installiern allerdings diesmal etwas besser vorbereitet mit eurer Hilfe hoffe ich zumindest .   :Wink: 

----------

## Kraymer

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> ...und ich habe die hd formatiert *gg*...

 

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, wüd ich mir an Deiner stelle echt überlegen, ne separate Bootpartition anzulegen. Muß zwar nicht sein, daß dadurch mim Bootinstaller alles besser wird, aber abgesehen davon, daß es Tradition ist, hat es auch ein paar handfeste Vorteile. Ich persönlich setze jedenfalls kein System ohne auf.

Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal!

Sebastian

----------

## Stebs

@UTGamer

Ok, das mit dem Virenschutz schau ich gleich mal nach, weiss wirklich nicht mehr obs im Bios aktiviert ist. Allerdings glaub ich dass bei aktivem Schutz sich das Bios lautssark bemaerkbar macht (so war es mal früher), naja auf jeden Fall ist es etwas woran ich nicht gedacht hätte, danke

----------

## Stebs

@Tuxx

Whoa, genau das will ich möglichst vermeiden, hab wirklich keinen Bock auf format c: (vorallem da ich es vor kurzem machen musste und in der neuen Installation wieder ein gutes Stück Arbeit steckt...)

@Smash032

Klar, ne Bootpartition ist bestimmt was feines, aber wüßte beim besten Willen nicht wie ich zu einer kommen könnte. Kann ja nicht einfach die extended Partition mit gut 107 MB Daten einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen...

Und ausserdem tut sich jeder noob doch auch SUSE 9.0 drauftun ohne Bootpartition...

Ich probiers vielleicht einfach mal mit lilo

----------

## tobiasge

Hallo,

ich hatte diese Problem auch mal. Ich hab dann rausgefunden, dass in der grub.conf diese Zeile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda2

 

angibt, das dein Kernel direkt im / - Verzeichnis liegen müsste. Was er aber wohl nicht tut. Versuchs mal mit dieser Zeile:

```

kernel hd(0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda2
```

----------

## Stebs

Heureka!

Habs doch noch geschafft Grub zum arbeiten zu bewegen!

Erstmal danke an tobiasge, seine Idee hat mir zum Durchbruch geholfen.

Und Zwar hab ich in der grub.conf bei splashimage und bei kernel das /boot mit reingenommen (so wie er das beschrieben hatte). Doch das allein bewirkte noch rein garnix.

Erst als ich anstatt 

sudo passwd root

su root

usermod -d /root -m root

exit

su root 

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

etc. und dann grub installieren

einfach unter knoppix sudo su

eingegeben hab und dann grub installierte:

grub

grub> root (hd0,1) 

grub> setup (hd0)

gab er nach dem setup ne Meldung aus, vorher war da nix gewesen.

Beim booten startete nun tatsächlich grub, aber  ohne Menü oder Auswahlmöglichkeit. Eine nochmalige Installation mit dem Befehl:

grub> root (hd0,1)/boot

hat dann endlich dazu geführt dass Grub nun so läuft wie gewollt...

Naja, leider scheint es nun doch ein neues Problem mit der Gentoo-Installation zu geben, wenn ich es booten will sehe ich noch eine kurze Zeit paar Meldungen (z.b. über den forcedeth Netzwerktreiber) doch dann schaltet sich der Monitor in den Stromsparmodus (kein Signal), ich kann zu keiner Konsole wechseln und sogar ein Hard-Reset per Reset-Knopf erzeugt nur mehrmaliges Gepiepse des Onboard-Lautsprechers. Ich musste wirklich den Stromstecker ziehen. Hab ich da falsche Angaben bei der Kernel-Konfiguration gemacht? Dachte eigentlich ich hätte alles richtig. Hab ja überall die Nforce2-Treiber angegeben. Die Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce3.

Naja bin nun ehrlich gesagt langsam entmutigt, wie war nochmal die einfachste Methode Grub aus dem MBR rauszuwerfen?

Booten von der WindowsXP-CD und dann fdisk /mbr ?

(Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sollte das normalerweise die Windowsinstallation nicht gefährden und nur den MBR neuschreiben?)

----------

